# The Bell Tree Weekly Awards



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2007)

*The Bell Tree Weekly Awards*







*What is this?*
The TBT Weekly Awards is a competition similar to the NSider's 'Post of the Week'. Every week, we'll select winners among three competitions, ranging from 'Topic of the Week' to 'Member of the Week'. You don't need to enter, because we'll look for you! You can nominate a thread, member, or art, however. Please read the FAQ before posting.


*Official signature add-ons:*
TBT WA Winner




http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b273/POKEFAB/tbtwawsa.png

TBT WA Staff




http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b273/POK...btwastaffsa.png

TBT WA Support




http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b273/POKEFAB/tbtwassa.png

Wear these in your signature to support us! We appreciate it!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2007)

*Judges:*

Fabio
_"I'm going to look for threads that are intelligent, and not some slopped together 3 minute piece of crap."_

Propaganda Man
_"This a weekly award so make sure what you do continues on for the week. Whether it is making your topic a great and heated debate; or making outstanding posts all over TBT. Just make sure you keep things interesting and make it look good." _

JJRamone2
_"In a thread I look for either something that is either funny, intelligent or helpful, and a topic that hasn't already been done."_

[color=567E3A]Zelandonia[/color]
_"I'm going to be looking for threads that exhibit three qualities: a good grasp of the English language on the part of the creator, a high maturity level on the part of the creator, and intelligent and well thought-out replies."_

Gengar
_"I'll be looking for things that have good thought and meaning put into them. Remember, its the quality, not quantity of the posts that counts!"_


*Competitions:*

Topic of the Week (TOTW):
TOTW is a competition to decide who created the best topic of the week; whether it was funny, helpful, or informative, this was the must-read of the week. Note that all topics entered for the current week must have been created the same week.

Member of the Week (MOTW):
MOTW is a competition that decides who was the best member for the week; whether it was the one who helped out the most, the most intelligent one, or the funniest, it's all up to your nominations.

Art of the Week (AOTW):
AOTW is a competition of the arts; it can include anything from a signature, to an RP, to a fan-fic. Note that all topics entered for the current week must have been created the same week.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2007)

*Current Competitions:*

Contest for 6/7/07-19/7/07:
TOTW:
OddCrazyMe's 'Who are our...' (2)
Bulerias' 'Paradox' (3)

MOTW:
Fabio (2)

AOTW:
Jman's 'New Siggy' (1)
Swancheez's 'whymustibeterrible' (1)

_The numbers next to each entree designate the number of times they were nominated._


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2007)

*FAQ:*

_How will I know I've won?_
If you've won MOTW, you'll be PM'd with a letter of congratulations.
If you've won TOTW, your thread will be posted in.
If you've won AOTW, you'll be PM'd and your thread will be posted in.

_How do I enter/nominate?_
You don't need to enter, but you can nominate a thread/member/artwork. All you have to do is post here in this thread, saying which thread/member/artwork you'd like to nominate, a link to the topic/image/member page, which competition you'd like to nominate them for, and why.

_How can I get a staff position?_
PM Fabio asking how.

_How can I win? What does it take?_
Winning any contest takes time; don't expect to win the first time around. Keep trying! Also, take time and put dedication into whatever you're doing to win. If judges see that the topic really means something to you, you're more likely to win.

_How many times can I win?_
You can win the contest in any category an unlimited amount of times, but you may only be eligible to win in any category you already have the week after you win.

_Which posts are eligible?_
Posts made anywhere on TBT are, as long as they are:

-Not a forum game
-Not a chat thread
-Not locked/deleted

_When does TBT WA start and end?_
TBT WA will start on Friday, and the contest for the week will end and results will be displayed the following Thursday.

_Can judges enter/win?_
Judges can enter/win a competition, but they may not judge in any competition they are entered/nominated in.

_Which members are eligible?_
All members of TBT are eligible as long as they:

-Have posted at least 10 times
-Not banned
-Not pending

_I need an idea for a thread._
Some ideas of threads that can win are:

-Guides
-Discussion topics
-Reviews
-Previews

_What does winning do for me?_
If you win any WA competition, you get:

-A great deal of respect among TBT
-Sage points, if you know what I mean
-You get to wear a cool TBT WA Winner signature add-on


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2007)

*Past Winners:*

Week of 6/7/07:
MOTW:
TOTW:
AOTW:


*Contest News:*
07/06/07:
Contest thread created

07/08/07:
Contest thread moved to TBT HQ and Pinned


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 6, 2007)

Sounds great.    			 I'm actually really looking forward to it


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2007)

Awesome. You should judge. We need another hard-bleep like me.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 6, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Awesome. You should judge. We need another hard-bleep like me.


 Okay, sure   
^_^


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 6, 2007)

Nominate:Jman for Art

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=17508


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 6, 2007)

Can'I judge?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes, JJ. PM me.


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 8, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Nominate:Jman for Art
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=17508


 I agree and hockey is great.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 8, 2007)

_Moved To TBT HQ, Pinned_


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 8, 2007)

Bulerias, let's get married. <3


----------



## Tyler (Jul 8, 2007)

Does the thread have to be posted within the week?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes, it does.

So, for this week, that means from the 6th to the 13th.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 8, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Bulerias, let's get married. <3


 I won't tell your girlfriend you said that.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, she's never floated a competition I made. She'll have to do better.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 8, 2007)

I nominate Fabio for MoTW because someone finally created a competition that could change TBT greatly. It was something the staff brought up to the sages but it never happened. D=

(Plus boosts post quality which is a BIG plus)


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 8, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Well, she's never floated a competition I made. She'll have to do better.


 Haha, I have an idea as to what she could do to make you think otherwise. >_>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 8, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, keep it PG buddy.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 8, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was about to say something along these lines.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Nominate OCM's post about role models:
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=17526


----------



## Grawr (Jul 8, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Nominate OCM's post about role models:
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=17526


 I nominate this as well.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 8, 2007)

I think, judges shouldn't be able to compete...

But thats just me..


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 8, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> I think, judges shouldn't be able to compete...
> 
> But thats just me..


 QFT


----------



## Tyler (Jul 8, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Can judges enter/win?
> Judges can enter/win a competition, but they may not judge in any competition they are entered/nominated in.



Is that not fair enough?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 8, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 8, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought it'd be fair, but if it becomes a real problem and causes controversy, I'll take it out.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 9, 2007)

I nominate Bulerias' Paradox thread for TOTW, located here.


----------



## JJH (Jul 9, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> I nominate Bulerias' Paradox thread for TOTW, located here.


 Like I said in the topic, I am nominating this as well.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 9, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thirds that.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 10, 2007)

I would like to nominate Fabio for MOTW.
He has just really cool lately, and I've not noticed until now.     
Thanks dude.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 12, 2007)

Normally, today would have been the last day of the competitions, but since there are only 1 nominee in more than 1 competition, I'm going to let it run for another week. So get those nominees in!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 12, 2007)

I nominate http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...7604&st=0&#last for AOTW


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 17, 2007)

Since when was it 2 weeks long?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 18, 2007)

Since no one nominated anything, and there was only 1 nominee in more than one category.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 21, 2007)

So, When will results be announced?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 21, 2007)

Never. No one participates, and there's just not enough _good_ content on TBT to hold this competition. This really made me realize how much crap there was on TBT.


----------



## Nate (Jul 21, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Never. No one participates, and there's just not enough _good_ content on TBT to hold this competition. This really made me realize how much crap there was on TBT.


 I think if you made it a monthly contest, it would work out better.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 21, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Never. No one participates, and there's just not enough _good_ content on TBT to hold this competition. This really made me realize how much crap there was on TBT.


 I'm sorry, I should have said so from the start.
I knew this was going to happen.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 21, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Never. No one participates, and there's just not enough _good_ content on TBT to hold this competition. This really made me realize how much crap there was on TBT.


 Have you ever thought maybe TBT isn't the place where people are going to post stuff like that. It's not crap that's here it's just nothing that appeals to people who like wasting their time writing big articles.


----------



## Justin (Jul 22, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :\

WASTE OF TIME? Wow. :\


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 22, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should shut up and realize that ANY FRIGGIN' WEBSITE SHOULD HAVE *GOOD* CONTENT THAT IS THOUGHT PROVOKING AND *INTERESTING*.  
     Oh and here is a thought how about you stop thinking your opinion is more important than anyone elses. 
Its not. 
It never will be.
Get over it.

And seriously HOW OLD ARE YOU? IF YOU DON'T LIKE READING *BIG ARTICLES* (which, by the way, saying that makes you look like you have the mind set of a third grader) THEN WHY THE *HELL* ARE YOU ON A *FORUM*? Because y'know forums are particularly for *READING*.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 22, 2007)

*Stares at JJ*, *Agrees with Flygon* *Laughs at SN*


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 22, 2007)

JJ, they don't have enough pictures for him.

*Lock please + defloat*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 22, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> JJ, they don't have enough pictures for him.
> 
> *Lock please + defloat*


 I'll do this if you don't want to. I mean after the project Storm and I are working on is finished though.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 23, 2007)

So... I assume that I won everything with "Paradox".  Not too far-fetched of a though, innit?  But anyway... You guys sure you want this locked?  I can always start a campaign for "smarter posts for the well-fare of TBT" or some other cheesy thing like that...


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> or some other cheesy thing like that...


 *quoted*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 23, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't read big posts because they're about some stupid piece of crap topic. Oh and btw I'm older than you (look who's the one who can't even contain himself in a post, rofl, HOW OLD ARE YOU JJ!!!!!`1!11!!1).  Also...if I thought my opinion was wrong why would I have an opinion like that opinion, there's no point in telling me that.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 23, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "Stupid piece of crap topic"?  Maybe you're saying that because you can't comprehend that certain topic.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 23, 2007)

Nah, I play video games to play them, I don't read huge articles that take forever to read that are uninteresting topics about video games.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 23, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Nah, I play video games to play them, I don't read huge articles that take forever to read that are uninteresting topics about video games.


 Well, guess what?  _I_, and a helluva of a lot of others, have the time to play games AND write edifying articles related to them.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yah D:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 23, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1) I don't want to waste time writing/reading big articles about something i dont have to
2) You could be playing games more, however, you like to read and write about games which does nothing for you.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 23, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1) Nobody ever said you have to.
2) Does nothing for you?  I can imagine how pitiful my vocab would be if I didn't write articles.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sure you being a sage had to do with writing those articles as well.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not really.  I still write my VCD Center reviews and I would be writing them, Sage or no.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

SN, you can believe what you want to believe. I'm smart enough to know that nothing but time is going to change that. People that write articles don't waste their time. They do it because they enjoy it and the feedback it receives. Plus it could land you a job and that doesn't hurt either.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2007)

It's raining outside D:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 23, 2007)

SN, this just shows you will grow up to be a couch potato.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The first part of that post was just an attempt to insult me (seriously, who actually says "btw" "rofl and "LOL"?) and the second half made no sense what so ever, and you said opinion 3 times. How about actually replying to the post?


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2007)

> I don't read big posts because they're about some stupid piece of crap topic.



Go figure.



> Oh and btw I'm older than you



Age doesn't matter alot.



> (look who's the one who can't even contain himself in a post, rofl, HOW OLD ARE YOU JJ!!!!!`1!11!!1).



Maybe you should get to know people.



> Also...if I thought my opinion was wrong why would I have an opinion like that opinion, there's no point in telling me that.



JJ answers this one quite well:

Oh and here is a thought how about you stop thinking your opinion is more important than anyone elses. 
Its not. 
It never will be.
Get over it.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 23, 2007)

SN, you need to stop arguing. There's no way to get your point across, because you contradict yourself too much in your posts, not to mention you bring up the most pointless arguments, like bringing JJ's age into this. Sure, he's 13, but he's way better of a person than you probably are.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> SN, you need to stop arguing. There's no way to get your point across, because you contradict yourself too much in your posts, not to mention you bring up the most pointless arguments, like bringing JJ's age into this. Sure, he's 11, but he's way better of a person than you probably are.


 He's 11 O_O 

With the way he acts; I thought he was 16 >.<


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 13, she made a typo D:


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 23, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I fixed it to 13, but SN said 11.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh, he still acts 16 though >_< 

But this argument is pointless. The only thing this is going to be is a war with the bullets as insults.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 23, 2007)

_Locked_

I wish this could go on for longer... Perhaps it can, now that I think about it, but we need to change a few things...


----------

